# Today on RO



## Mrs. PBJ

[align=center]*






Tuesday April 21, 2009

Sorry its so late I could not keep my mouth shut on the phone with my sister

Good morning to some afternoon to others

Oh my sister is having twin girls * 
 




[/align] [align=center]

*Make sure you give permission for us to use those photo's.*
 [/align] 
 [align=center]*





These members are celebrating there birthdays

Cdekim
Kimszoo
Sunshine4kim
Tort
Maherwoman
Mhiszxpinay
Emmy-Webby
Shadow

Happy birthday guys and girls

Please remember to put those dates on the forum calender. 
So we can recognize you here 









Go say hi to babs and bugs. Oh and thereslave.

And many more. Go welcome themall.






Go pay your respects to those loved and lost.








Look at this sweet beautiful looking bun.

We have a new member interested in a Cube condo. Go offer some advice we have all been there.

Someone had a surprise go check out who and what.

Is it safe to let them meet 7 weeks after a neuter? Can you help?









Becca updated on Fluffball. And has a question about letting her run around.

Mite treatment question.





Showing question.

Breeding question.









Litter box training help. can you help?









Many buns looking for homes!!!!









A lot have been updated go check them all out!!!!!!








For girls only no boys or men aloud!!!

Donna is a Great Aunt. Go check out and we need pictures!!!

Yoga anyone.

Have you heard of this bill. 
* [/align] 









These are a couple of new games. 
Hope you enjoy



Guess the Member
*I am going to put some general information about a member then you have to guess the member. I will put information off their public profile. This is another way for us to become a huge family.*

[align=left]*1. This member has been a member sense-August 21st 2006

2. This member owns a bunny named Conner and Dallas and many more

3. This member likes to do all kinds of crafts.

4. This member has a very high number of post over 5,000 under 15,000.



*[/align][align=center]*Guess the bunny Slave
I am going to put a picture bunny so you have to guess there slave. 




*[/align]*

This is not guess the bun its guess the slave.
*


----------



## Becca

Mystery person is ALI!! (JadeIcing) 

Thanks for mentioning me a couple of times and great job


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

*Becca wrote: *


> Mystery person is ALI!! (JadeIcing)
> 
> Thanks for mentioning me a couple of times and great job



Correct.

And your welcome


----------



## Becca

YAY!! 

Great job again


----------



## Boz

Thanks for mentioning my question!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Your welcome


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Donna? I think you mean me! LOL! Pennie.
Thanks for the mention tho..... I should have some pics soon. He's adorable!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Is the Bunny slave Fran-Luvmyzoocrew?


----------



## Numbat

Don't worry that it's late! You're great with filling in for everyone! Almost running RO news by yourself


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Is the Bunny slave Fran-Luvmyzoocrew?


Correct great job


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Donna? I think you mean me! LOL! Pennie.
> Thanks for the mention tho..... I should have some pics soon. He's adorable!



Sorry got name mixxed up. I am trying to learn everyone names but I am bad with names.



Pennie Pennie Pennie LOL Ok think I got it


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

*Numbat wrote: *


> Don't worry that it's late! You're great with filling in for everyone! Almost running RO news by yourself



Yeah but everyone works hard to get it done it just the time of year when people have alot of things going.

I just dont have a life!! LOL 

But we all work pretty hard wait make that very hard on the news.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Don't worry! I was just laughing cause I was trying to figure out who Donna was cause I wanted to congratulate her - and tell her I got a great nephew also! LOL! *

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Donna? I think you mean me! LOL! Pennie.
> Thanks for the mention tho..... I should have some pics soon. He's adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry got name mixxed up. I am trying to learn everyone names but I am bad with names.
> 
> 
> 
> Pennie Pennie Pennie LOL Ok think I got it
Click to expand...


----------



## JadeIcing

I feel special!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I feel special!



Your welcome you helped me on saterday and you suggested that you liked it so you had to be first. 

Cant wait to see who is next week.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I feel special!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome you helped me on saterday and you suggested that you liked it so you had to be first.
> 
> Cant wait to see who is next week.
Click to expand...

:biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman

OHMYGOSH...I didn't see this 'til just now! LOL! Thank you so much for the birthday mention!!


----------

